# Softwares, Stable Versions vs Previous Versions



## Aberforth (Dec 21, 2006)

Thought to start this after a person commented on software upgrade claiming that software is 'stable'.

After my experience with softwares since the last 5 years I have learnt a lesson - never update your software as soon as a new production/ stable version is released. I am not talking about BETA, RC, or whatever they call it, I am talking about stable production environment releases. I find bugs even in the so called stable releases, my experience with IPB 2.1.0, 2.1.1, 2.1.2 was a proof enough not to jump into the upgrade bandwagon as soon as a so called 'stable' release comes out. I think using the existing final version of the software and upgrading only when the softwares have been widely used and tried for about 3 months or so keeps us safe - especially in web environment as you can't just uninstall and revert to the old versions without thinking of the downtimes and loss of access to the site for users. 
Cases in example IPB release versions, vB release versions, Firefox 2.0.0.0 , iTune 7.0. 

What do you think, upgrade right away or wait?


----------



## mediator (Dec 22, 2006)

Thats right! We should wait. People who have enough time to experiment can upgrade. NEways this is one of the main areas of Software Engineering i.e to trust ur software so that it can be used reliably and freely. Implementation of a new technology shud be done in a company or here a system only when the trust in that technology is very high and losses for implementation are marginal initially, but high profits subsequently! Neways there are more paramaters to it. I'll debate next time!


----------



## ambandla (Dec 22, 2006)

@aberforth. Yes. A stable sofware doens't mean perfect execution or coding. A stable software contains lower number of bugs compared to alpha's, beta's, RC's. It's always better to wait, see if the new s/w is better than the existing version. update only if it is. Sometimes, the feature's of new release might take an upper hand over bug's in the new release. In such cases, we just can't sit there and wait for the bug's to be resolved.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 22, 2006)

I for one even install alpha software on my PC.. I love the feeling


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 22, 2006)

I upgrade to every new stable  version of  software on my system as soon as they r available.


----------



## mediator (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm still on FC5, no updates, no upgrades, but only all new additional software installations.


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 22, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> I for one even install alpha software on my PC.. I love the feeling



How would you get Alpha softwares, unless you yourself coded them?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 22, 2006)

^^ even i wanna know that ....


----------



## kalpik (Dec 22, 2006)

Im a registered beta tester for many companies (especially antivirus companies). So i get to test their applications MUCH before they are released to the general public. I get access to pre-beta and prototype code. And no im not kidding, some of the people working for these companies are very good friends of mine and are added on my messengers


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 22, 2006)

Me being just a time-pass computer user with a few developments of my own, have no problems with software that breaks, I love it when it does that, so I can figure how and what things went wrong and fix it or see how the fix works for vice versa. If it breaks, its a software


----------



## mediator (Dec 22, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Im a registered beta tester for many companies (especially antivirus companies). So i get to test their applications MUCH before they are released to the general public. I get access to pre-beta and prototype code. And no im not kidding, some of the people working for these companies are very good friends of mine and are added on my messengers


There is a difference between alpha and beta testing! Neways what is pre-beta? Just asking coz I never heard it while studying software engineering or ever!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 22, 2006)

Maybe he meant pre-public-beta. Or, as MS says, Internal Beta ?


----------



## eddie (Dec 23, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> I'm still on FC5, no updates, no upgrades, but only all new additional software installations.


 You are exposing yourself to some serious security risks. Just because you run Linux does not mean you don't need to install updates especially in the times when we have high-speed always on internet connections. This is not being brave...this is being...well..."not smart".
__________


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Neways what is pre-beta?


 Me no software engineer but Alpha may be? Pardon me if I am wrong


----------



## mediator (Dec 23, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> You are exposing yourself to some serious security risks. Just because you run Linux does not mean you don't need to install updates especially in the times when we have high-speed always on internet connections. This is not being brave...this is being...well..."not smart".


Absolutely korrect!  But my 256 kbps is not so high speed after all! And I sit like 3 hrs on average on my PC, usually watch some downloaded cartoons, emails, programs and site surfing not much. I'm not so much addicted to PC.  So this has nuthing to do with being "not smart", but basically being carefree. Neways the I have Ubuntu on my Lappy that I have set to automatic update mode coz its lightwieght and therefore small amount of softwares need to be updated unlike fedora. Hmmmm..... with mtnl 256 kbps plans being upgraded to 1mpbs, I think I will update fedora too then. 



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> Me no software engineer but Alpha may be? Pardon me if I am wrong


Well software engineering specifies 3 types of testing
1. Acceptance testing : where software is developed for a specific customer
2. Alpha testing : conducted *at developer'ss site* by a customer in a controlled environment. i.e before giving out beta releases
3. Beta testing : conducted by customer's/end-user's *at their site*. Well everybody knows about beta tests.

Source : Software engineering by K.K aggarwal and Yogesh Singh
Please google to find more on this if anyone wants to!

So its not even alpha testing coz its conducted at devloper's site!! If its condcuted by other's i.e other devlopers and non-developers out of company, then its simply beta. No pre-beta !!


----------



## eddie (Dec 23, 2006)

No matter how long you use your system...updates should be made and 256kbps is high enough for us Indians 

If you don't want to install all the updates then just use security repositories and at least install updates related to security issues.


----------



## mediator (Dec 23, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> No matter how long you use your system...updates should be made and 256kbps is high enough for us Indians
> 
> If you don't want to install all the updates then just use security repositories and at least install updates related to security issues.


I know!  But I have Mtnl Rs.590 night plan that gives some MBs during day (an obstacle) and unlimited during night and at night I download movies only!!  Thats a different matter that I dont watch them.
Neways I'll be upgrading to mtnl unlimited after some time, then I'll upgrade straight to FC6 I guess.


----------

